
When Your Work Is Classified, ‘Work from Home’ Doesn’t Work - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/business/2020/03/when-your-work-classified-work-home-doesnt-work/163782/
======
unlinked_dll
I understand that there is critical work to be done by contractors at the
pentagon, but I also don't lose sleep over lost productivity of those in the
business of death.

There's also some irony here now that I think about it. ARPA net was designed
in part to solve this problem.

------
cl0ckt0wer
So they spent the resources to identify what needed to happen in case they
couldn't come in to work, but didn't follow through. That is some amazing
management.

This will also cause data leakage as people go into work, cause traffic, and
get sick. And how closely those people work together.

~~~
pjbk
I recall that was exactly the purpose of some bioweapon scenarios.

